# Burning - does it happen to you sometimes?



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

First, before anyone gets too excited by it: Neither my wife nor I have any kind of infection - I have been tested routinely at Dr. appts, as has she. That said, I have a situation that has happened to me as long as I have been able to have an orgasm.

Normally, I have no problems at all, and there is nothing to dampen the afterglow. About once every 2 - 3 months, or maybe a little less often, after I ejaculate, I have a great deal of burning in my urethra. The burning makes me feel like I need to urinate very badly, but if I do, the urination is extremely painful - it almost feels like I have needles in my urethra. The burning first becomes noticeable about the time the erection begins to subside.

The burning only lasts for somewhere between a half hour, and 2 hours (2 hours is extreme, usually closer to a half hour). If I wait and just refuse to urinate before the burning subsides, then I will have no pain the first time I urinate.

This started back when I first started to masturbate, and sometimes even happens after sex with my wife even now. I have NEVER complained about it to her - want to be sure to not mess up her afterglow. (She is aware that it happens sometimes, but I never tell her WHEN it happens.) I tried talking to the urologist about it when I was first being evaluated for an enlarged prostate, but every time I said something about it, he would move on to the other topics we were discussing - like he didn't think it was important. So I have not pursued it any further.

I've tried associating it with spicy food, slight dehydration, and just about every other factor I can think of, but I haven't been able to make any correlation.

Now, since it happened again this morning, I'm just wondering again if any other guys ever have this happen to them.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

You might be allergic to your own stuff.
Try taking an antihistamine beforehand.
I've heard of women being allergic to their husband's semen, it wouldn't be that far-fetched considering those cases, for someone to be allergic to their own. 
One way to kind of see would be to put some on the crook of your elbow and see if you get a rash. Probably when you wait to urinate, the urine is more voluminous and dilutes whatever's causing problems. Another consideration is that for some reason you might have small crystals, which would irritate the urethra. 
Find a new urologist, also it's easy to be tested for allergies.
Of course it's worth it, urologist should not dismiss your symptoms, maybe he's one of those doctors who only wants to find candidates for surgery. :-( Practice managers can be quite the dungeon keepers in that respect, especially in multi-doctor practices, there's quite a lot of pressure. Not saying it's okay, but that's the lay of the land, in some places.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

In the past I have noticed that urine mixed with left over semen still in the urethra causes this problem for me too.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Drink more water?
It sounds painful. 
I used to have a lot of bladder infections and my daughter too, after we got diagnosed with allergies and learned what foods to avoid they all went away. 
It doesn't sound natural or balanced in terms of the body's intended functioning, so I'd continue to look for answers. It can't be pleasant having that in the back of your mind while you're pursuing what nature meant for you to be doing.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Dunno...but here's a whole bunch of guys with the same kind of thing:

Penis - burning sensation mainly after ejaculation - Men's Health - MedHelp

And, your urologist? I think I'd see about finding another one. Any doctor who is not willing to even hear your symptoms and concerns should be relegated to the 'former doctor' position, imho.

Best wishes.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow! To tell you the truth, I didn't really expect much help when I posted this here. I'm glad I posted.

Enchantment, that was a very interesting read in the link you posted. I see several of those guys are not describing the same thing (even though they think they are), but the original post, and a few others are DEFINITELY describing the same condition. I don't have any correlation with alcohol use like some of them claim, and I had to smile when some of them tried to find correlation with peppers and dehydration (exact same thinking I had.) I think part of the reason for the thinking about the peppers is because that's kinda how it feels. 

Thank you very much for the starting point in investigating. I'll definitely take it up with my Dr. again. At least now, I know I'm not the only one with those symptoms.


----------

